# Trout in Mill Creek near Dexter/Ann Arbor, MI



## platshaw (Jul 14, 2011)

I recently found out that Trout Unlimited and the DNR worked together to stock some brown trout in Mill Creek for the first time this last spring. I was wondering if anyone has had any luck catching any of these trout yet?


----------



## jaketaylor1998 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have caught one brown trout fishing in millcreek, but it was only 6 inches long.


----------



## F1yfisherman (Apr 12, 2013)

I plan on fishing it this week. Any updates as to trout in there? Thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## F1yfisherman (Apr 12, 2013)

Never mind. I found out for myself. Tight lines.










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JungleGeorge (Apr 18, 2013)

what did you find out? any luck?


----------



## F1yfisherman (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah got into some bows with some dries


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

